# Beautiful Thighs



## Uncle Bob (Oct 16, 2007)

BBQed Skinless Chicken Thighs!

Rubbed with Homemade Cajun/Creole Seasoning for 8 hours
Basted with Vinegar + water + rub
BBQed for 2 1/2 hours @ 250*
Finish glaze was basting brew + 2 tablespoons of Cattleman's sauce.
Pulled at 180*
Fuel 6 lbs lump charcoal.....
Seasoning Wood....Cherry











Enjoy!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 16, 2007)

Fine looking thighs, UB.


----------



## QSis (Oct 16, 2007)

Lovely!  

That looks like a competition presentation, sans styrofoam box.  You practicing for a contest, UB?

Lee


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 16, 2007)

So Uncle Bob.When will you have your smoking and barbequeing classes?
Id like to be the first to sign up.It would probably take at least a week.How much will these classes cost and when?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 16, 2007)

QSis said:


> Lovely!
> 
> That looks like a competition presentation, sans styrofoam box. You practicing for a contest, UB?
> 
> Lee


 

 The product is up to standards, but the presentation is lacking. I think I need an experienced woman's touch! Wanna volunteer??


----------



## Dina (Oct 16, 2007)

Uncle Bob!
First, you have me drooling over your Saturday breakfast.  I'm definitely coming over to eat at your place.  The presentation is good.  You could add a few chopped green onions and more veggies on your salad but I'd eat it just as it is.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 16, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Rubbed with Homemade Cajun/Creole Seasoning for 8 hours


 
  Didn't your hands get tired?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 16, 2007)

Jeekenz

Uncle Bob - it just needs a tomato rose in the center!  I use tomato roses all the time for garnish.  If I can get my pictures to upload onto my computer I'll post a picture - right now they won't upload for some reason!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 16, 2007)

Dina said:


> Uncle Bob!
> First, you have me drooling over your Saturday breakfast.  I'm definitely coming over to eat at your place.  The presentation is good.  You could add a few chopped green onions and more veggies on your salad but I'd eat it just as it is.



Dina - I don't think it's a salad - I think it's just a "presentation" thing for color.


----------



## Dina (Oct 16, 2007)

kitchenelf said:


> Jeekenz
> 
> Uncle Bob - it just needs a tomato rose in the center!  I use tomato roses all the time for garnish.  If I can get my pictures to upload onto my computer I'll post a picture - right now they won't upload for some reason!


 
I'd eat the presentation then.  Pass the vinaigrette please?!  Here's a link to host and upload your pics.ImageShack® - Hosting


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 16, 2007)

*MISS JPMCGREW*...Classes begin the 2nd week of every month. March-October. Classes run for 7 full days. Total cost for the week is $1000. Which includes everything. Class size is limited to 5 students per session, so book early. Oh, the only classes taught are BBQ and Grilling. The Surgeon General has determined that "Smoking" is dangerous to your health. So "smoking" is not taught! 

*MISS DINA..T*he door is always open, and I make a vinaigrette/caper dressing that is to die for!!!

*JEEKINZ... *The 8 hour rub on thighs is a piece fo cake! It's the 24 hour rub on butts that's the challenge.... Oh!  Mr.Buck is Right!!!!

*MISS KE...*The rose idea is fantastic! Come join the team!!! I have one lady on board, and I am hoping Miss Lee (Qsis) will join. So if you will come join, it will round out the team! One year on the MIM circuit and we will be world famous. Just think of the royalties on cook books, rubs, sauces, spices etc. We will be rich!!!  


 Have Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## QSis (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm in!

Lee


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 16, 2007)

QSis said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Lee


 

Great news Miss Lee!!Now if Miss KitchenElf will join the merry band....


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 16, 2007)

Yea!Then like you said we can market Uncle Bobs Original BBQ Sauce and Dry Rubs.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 17, 2007)

As usual, look'n real good.


----------

